# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee's Splendid Competition 2017 Signups

## spellbee2

HEY! Initial signups are completed, but you can still sign up to join in the second week of the competition by posting here before January 21st.

_New year, new you! New comp, new 'Views! If you win or if you lose, don't forget... your shoes?... I'm not a rapper._
It's 2017, which means 2 things: 1) we're starting our 5th year of survival since the apocalypse in 2012, and 2) it's time for another forum competition! Sooooo, if you've never been part of one of my competitions, check out my previous comps here, here, here, and/or here to see how it works.

If you are interested in joining:
  1. Vote in the above poll to pick which dates work best for you.
  2. Reply to this post with:
     - What league you would like to join
     - Your average rate of lucidity
     - *NEW*: Your best guess as to your availability during the competition, on a scale of 1-5 (1 - incredibly busy, 5 - completely free)

The rates listed by the leagues are suggestions, but if you're feeling bold, feel free to try a higher league.

*NEW*: As discussed in the last competition, failing to stay active for the entire 2 weeks of the competition (unless some kind of notice is given) will cause you to be suspended from joining the following competition. *Please don't join unless you are reasonably certain your can contribute for the entire length of the competition*.

*Expert League* - 1 lucid/2 nights to 1+ lucids/night
Sensei
dolphin
sivason
RelaxAndDream
GenghisKhan
Him

*Intermediate League* - 1 lucid/week to 1 lucid/3 nights
spellbee2
naturespirit
Azaleaj
Occipitalred
cooleymd
Saizaphod
Nazrax
ExothermReacton
Jacob46719
Queen Zukin
Cookino
Raipat
Venryx
AndresLD
NyxCC

*Beginner League* - less than 1 lucid/week
lunagoddess
LeaoLouro
oneironautics
KingCobra
Yukita
Nebulus
Snehk
StaySharp
tblanco
DannyCool
Exsolutus
Zoob
NickSeagull
huga
Shabby
Geekyman
ViIe
Silentium
Elaol
Mismagius
atramentis
miserymeat

----------


## Sensei

I would like to join the EL. 
average right now is about 1 a night depending on when you start counting. haha.

availability =5

----------


## naturespirit

I would like to join the Intermediate League. I have LDs around twice a week. I will be be fully available for  January 13 - Sun, January 29.

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join the Expert League.  I've been averaging 5-7 LDs a week. I would rate my availability as 4/5. With the Fri, January 13 - Sun, January 29 schedule, I would be sleeping on a plane during my first night of competition, would be perhaps a bit sleep deprived/jetlagged the second night and would be going back to school on an unfamiliar schedule during the second week of competition. I'm not sure how this would affect my performance overall, but I would still be able to post scores daily. Oddly enough, I must be up for the challenge because I picked the Fri, January 13 - Sun, January 29 schedule.  :Boxing:

----------


## Sivason

I will join. Expert. No idea anymore on frequency. As little as 2 a week sometimes, maybe up to 5 average (letting my routine slack too much), but the comp might bump that up higher. I should have a 5/5 availabilty this time. Sorry about my poor showing last time with the vacation and all.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i´m in. expert league plz. like always not to many lucids lately because i dont take care too much about good sleeping hygiene at the moment but i should be worth some points once i have some proper goals  :wink2:  i voted for first appointment. second would do too. i would say i am a 4 availability-wise...  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Expert league coming in fast.  :wink2:  

Gonna be a good competition!

----------


## FryingMan

Going to have to sit this one out.    Maybe I'll be ready for a spring comp.

----------


## lunagoddess

I'll join the beginner league! My averages have been really low, I only had 5 LDs in 2016, most of which were in the first half of the year. I should be completely free for any of the dates listed.

----------


## LeaoLouro

Hello there! Tom here!
I would like to join the beginner league as I am averaging 1 LD every week and a half.
I should have about 4/5 availability for the first date listed, 2/5 or 3/5 for the rest.
Good luck to everyone!!

----------


## oneironautics

Hi would like to join beginners, 
lucid rate is less then one a week
nr 5 with completely free, but night time can be busy with baby + snoring hubby
haven't had a long lucid since last comp, so hopefully this will help to get focused

----------


## Azaleaj

I would like to join the intermediate group. I average 2 lucid dreams a week and they have been fairly long lately. I haven't been make my a huge effort so I look forward to seeing where more effort will take me. Husband is working away from home for 2.5 months so I have more free time and don't have to worry about waking him with WBTB. Yahh I have lots of time to work on this. Any of those dates work.

----------


## KingCobra

Nice! Another comp! Last one was awesome. Won't be able to do as well this comp but I'm definitely still joining! I guess I'll still be in the beginner league. Availability is 5.   
Jan 13 - Sun, Jan 29 would be best

----------


## Occipitalred

Sign me up for Intermediate! (I think I have been doing 1/week, and I will be fully available)  

Just looking at the poll, I'm getting the feeling people are very excited for Spellbee's competition and no one can wait!

----------


## cooleymd

Guess I'll join as intermediate  recently in dry spell, but with recent 2.5 lucid per week also  :smiley:   1.x per week overall average

Be advised that I will be under duplex hunting, moving pressure (I voted for early since I have cable here at least thru months end)

----------


## Saizaphod

Oh cool another comp! Sign me up in the intermediate.  :smiley:  Availability 4.5

----------


## Nazrax

I'm in - the last competition was an immeasurable help, so I look forward to seeing what this can do for me! Intermediate, 1.5 short lucids/week, 5/5 availability.

----------


## Yukita

I join the beginner leaguexD I am available on the scale of 3.5, I'll try to be as active as I can..I really hope to get at last a lucidxD

----------


## Nebulus

> New year, new you! New comp, new 'Views! If you win or if you lose, don't forget... your shoes?... I'm not a rapper.



Well it's worth being here just to see that xD (and progress bar, I wan one)

Beginner, please. 1 lucid a month. I will make sure I post something daily.

----------


## Snehk

Been out of DV for some time and just when I come back, a new competition! Thanks for the note Saizaphod!

Sign me up to Beginners, availability 3 and a half

----------


## ExothermReacton

Good way to start this year! I am going with the Intermediate league although I am a bit overconfident there. Let's see.

Availability will be around 3. There should be no problem with making an entry here now and then and counting up my points but my exams at university are around the corner which eats up quite a lot of time of course.

----------


## StaySharp

I'm game, signing up for Beginner League again though. I have no idea what my LD/week ratio is, but it's low and random.
Availability is a 2... I won't be putting in maximum effort, I might not update my score every single day but I'll definitely make my presence known when I have dreams to report.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I want to join the beginner league, and my average rate of lucidity has been 10.7 LDs over the last 6 months.
I chose beginner because I have a very low ratio of Actually Getting Something Done to Rate of Lucidity.
As for availability, I expect a 4.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I'll sign up for intermediate. Availability is probably a 3.5, since grad school can get incredibly hectic but January shouldn't be too bad hopefully.

----------


## obfusc8

Another one for the expert league! Last couple of weeks have been about 5 out of 7 nights with at least one lucid. Availability will be 4-5 as in I will probably post most weekdays but weekends can get a bit busy sometimes.  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

beginner please.

----------


## GenghisKhan

Awesome !  ::D: 

I am kinda overloaded with LD Challenges, but screw all that, count me in !

- Expert League
- Current LD rate: 4-5 per week
- Availability scale: 4 looks fair

I am going to study rules ASAP

Thanks Saizaphod for alerting me about this  :smiley:

----------


## Cookino

Cool, I had a boost in recall and LDs in the last competition, maybe this one will do the same? I'm joining the intermediate league with a frequency of about 1 lucid per week. Avaibility is 5 since I only go back to college in february.

----------


## Raipat

Hi, count me in, too please. Intermediate league.
Availability 3 to 4: it's a good time span for me as I'm not traveling, but I will have stuff to do in waking reality.

----------


## Him

I would like to join the expert league as I usually have an average of a lucid a night and would be interested to join something like this. I'm going to be able to be active during the whole thing so don't worry about it  ::D:

----------


## DannyCool

Beginners
Lucidity rate 1 lucid every 2-3 months
Availability - Completely Free not Busy at All

----------


## Exsolutus

Toss me in the Beginner League, please
Current lucidity rate: *vague hand-waving* "... Very low."
Availability: 5

Maybe jumping in on this will help boost me out of this rut.

----------


## Venryx

Yes please!  ::D: 

Will be my first lucid dreaming competition, and I'm pretty excited, as I've read through the previous ones and it looks really fun.

Intermediate league for me, please.

My induction rate is currently ~1 lucid per day, but that's only because I'm trying a new experimental technique (see here: http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...wakenings.html), not to mention that most of those were very low quality (i.e. ended within seconds). Since my normal rate is much lower (about one per week), and many of these new lucids are useless currently, I'd consider my official induction rate to be ~2 per week. (which fits nicely for the intermediate league)

My availability is probably a 4: I have the time availability, but not complete focus as I also have some other projects I'll be doing over the next few weeks. (e.g. game development during the day)

I look forward to seeing what our dream goals will be, and how many we can each achieve!

----------


## Zoob

Uh hello there.

I want to join. 

Sign me for beginners.
My lucid rate is zero lucids a week, so i'll be the worst teammate, you should balance that out.

My availability is 4.

----------


## cooleymd

> zero lucids a week, so i'll be the worst teammate



Well if most of the usual rules will be the same, its not necessarily so that even having ZERO lucids all days would be the worst

even without any it is still easily possible to average 3 - 5 points per day because of WBTB and recall points
so a score of 45pts to 75pts is possible for someone who tries

and remember such a person still might improve greatly, because they might increase their recall
increase there natural WBTB
or even notice several near misses  :smiley:

----------


## NickSeagull

>What league you would like to join
Beginner please
>Your average rate of lucidity
Depends on motivation,*sleep schedule. But I guess less than 1 per week on average lately
>Your best guess as to your availability during the competition, on a scale of 1-5 (1 - incredibly busy, 5 - completely free)
3

----------


## huga

I would like to join the Beginners league. 
average about 0.75 lucid/week  ::undecided:: 
availability =3

----------


## Shabby

Beginner league, please. My lucidity rate is quite low but I have no real estimate. My availability would be about a 3.

----------


## Geekyman

Hi, I would like to join the beginner league. I barely can get completely lucid dreams but use to reach the pre-lucid statement about 1 time a week (I hope that participate in this league will help me to improve my ability  :smiley:  ). My availability level is 2 once passed the 19 Jan. till then is 4 but will try my best to post regular.

----------


## Yumnش

I'm in, beginner class for me.

----------


## Sensei

> I'm in, beginner class for me.



206 LDs, less than 3 years. 
1.3 LDs a week... I'd say intermediate is more your style.

----------


## Silentium

Hello, I'd like to enter the beginner league please  :smiley: 
Lucidity: less than 1 LD per week
Available: 4/5

----------


## Elaol

Me too, I've been looking for some lucid motivation. I'm out of shape, beginners league. When I was in my best shape I had about one lucid a week, now it is once a month or two times a month. I am really busy in my waking life, but I will post every day, since I love these competitions  ::D:

----------


## Mismagius

I've been meaning to sign up for the last few competitions, and what with it being the new year and all, figure it's high time I participate in one.  I've also unfortunately been slacking with my lucidity, so it's been a while since I've paid a visit to that magical world, hopefully this will help remedy that ( ^_^)

I'll be joining the ranks of those in the *Beginner League* with an availability of 3/5.

Also, let's all give a hand to Spellbee2, he's been doing a fabulous job hosting and improving these competitions.  Bravo, well done, and thank you, Spellbee!

----------


## atramentis

I haven't had a proper lucid dream in a while please put me in the beginner league  ::giraffe::

----------


## Nfri

Hey guys, how are you doing? Sorry about last competition, i've got few changes in my life... My long relationship with my gf ended, i quit my office job, leave my master degree university, sold my shit and just fly on the other side of the world and now i'm just traveling, living in my car or and doing seasonal jobs... And finally i feel alive! But anyway, i would love to sign for the next game cause i've got some G with me  :tongue2:

----------


## cooleymd

@Nfri sounds pretty extreme 
the most amazing part was after flying to the other side of the world your car was there (are you sure you're not in a dream)
at least you didn't sell your zeo sleep monitor, got to hang on to the important stuff  :smiley:

----------


## Nfri

> @Nfri sounds pretty extreme 
> the most amazing part was after flying to the other side of the world your car was there (are you sure you're not in a dream)
> at least you didn't sell your zeo sleep monitor, got to hang on to the important stuff



Hehe not my car from home, i bough new one - old honda odyssey and my zeo is locked at .y granparents basement somewhere unfortunately :/

----------


## AndresLD

YAY!! I would like to sign up for Intermediate. I took a 3 week break from LD so haven't had any lucids lately, but I intend to change that  :smiley: . I can't promise leading the intermediate tier again this time though. Before the break I was still averaging 2 LDs per week. Seems like I will have to really do some cramming in regards to recall build-up and getting back in the routine of journaling, since I haven't really been doing any of that. Really excited to get started though  ::D: ! Hopefully this motivates me to get right back on track

----------


## spellbee2

> Hey guys, how are you doing? Sorry about last competition, i've got few changes in my life... My long relationship with my gf ended, i quit my office job, leave my master degree university, sold my shit and just fly on the other side of the world and now i'm just traveling, living in my car or and doing seasonal jobs... And finally i feel alive! But anyway, i would love to sign for the next game cause i've got some G with me



Wow, that's quite the wild ride. What league do you want to be in?

----------


## AndresLD

Missed the availability part - 5 - same course-load as last semester so no excuses there

----------


## obfusc8

Think I'd better drop out before this starts, or risk getting banned from future comps. Gonna be afk for a while and can't post to the DJ section from a phone. Hope the rest of you have fun.  :poof:

----------


## Sensei

@Spellbee
when does this comp start? 13th at 8? 





> Think I'd better drop out before this starts, or risk getting banned from future comps. Gonna be afk for a while and can't post to the DJ section from a phone. Hope the rest of you have fun.



darn, it is gonna be a crazy comp and a little less crazy without you in it.

----------


## spellbee2

> @Spellbee
> when does this comp start? 13th at 8?



Yup, 13th at 8pm local time. I'll get up all the details tonight.

----------


## NyxCC

Hope it's not too late to join. My ld rate has dropped a lot, so intermediate league would be more appropriate. Availability's at 3.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Think I'd better drop out before this starts, or risk getting banned from future comps. Gonna be afk for a while and can't post to the DJ section from a phone. Hope the rest of you have fun.







> @Spellbee
> when does this comp start? 13th at 8? 
> 
> 
> 
> darn, it is gonna be a crazy comp and a little less crazy without you in it.



oh too bad indeed. was nice to have you around last comp! but more will follow and hopefully the next will be some time after the 17. May because until then i will be afk, lost and walking around in india  :wink2:

----------


## cooleymd

Only hours to go for New Zealand  :smiley:  not many more for Japan and Ausiland, I still have a while tho, doing my sleep disruption techniques to que up my brain

----------


## Azaleaj

Will we receive instructions soon or do we look at the last competition and follow those instructions? Are we on teams?

----------


## Venryx

Azaleaj, see three posts above:





> Yup, 13th at 8pm local time. I'll get up all the details tonight.

----------


## Sensei

> Yup, 13th at 8pm local time. I'll get up all the details tonight.



sweet, that is 8 hours and 15 minutes away for me.  :smiley:

----------


## miserymeat

Beginner. Never been lucid. Availability 4-5

----------


## spellbee2

Sorry for the delay, everyone. Was planning on getting everything done as soon as I got home from work, and then I had unexpected guests that stayed longer than expected (or desired)...

Everything will be posted within the hour (even if it looks as ugly as a cow in a manure pile).

----------


## Eveningsky

Is it too late to join? If it is, it's no big deal. I can just try the next one. Sorry  :tongue2: 

If not, beginner league, and I have maybe 1 lucid dream every 2 weeks. Availability level at 1-2. I'm taking some tough courses this semester, but I'd like the challenge of trying to LD along with it.

----------


## spellbee2

> Is it too late to join? If it is, it's no big deal. I can just try the next one. Sorry 
> 
> If not, beginner league, and I have maybe 1 lucid dream every 2 weeks. Availability level at 1-2. I'm taking some tough courses this semester, but I'd like the challenge of trying to LD along with it.



By the skin of your teeth, but you're in.

Here we go: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...on-2017-a.html

If anyone else still wants to join the competition, you can still sign up here to start in Week 2 on Saturday, January 21st.

----------


## Yumnش

> 206 LDs, less than 3 years. 
> 1.3 LDs a week... I'd say intermediate is more your style.



  Thanks sensei, I feel I have al ot more to learn. Before I consider myself decent at lding. I know through observing you and others I'll gain more experience.

----------


## Corona

Okay, I wana join on week 2, am available 3/5, depends on ome sleep circles, can write any day.
Since I can opt for good LDs I'd robably have 6-8 LDs during that time.

----------

